# International Phone Calls



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Anyone advise on cheap international calls apart internet. There is a host of access number companies anyone recommend one.

cheers


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd recommend Midas ... BUT I am biased Midas Telecom Home 

I have been in the industry 30 years and they are so good as they get 

New MOBILE service launching January 2009 with bill-shredding rates. Watch this space....if Strav let's me add it (!)


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I'd recommend Midas ... BUT I am biased Midas Telecom Home
> 
> I have been in the industry 30 years and they are so good as they get
> 
> New MOBILE service launching January 2009 with bill-shredding rates. Watch this space....if Strav let's me add it (!)



Can't get the website to work. will try again later

Cheers

D


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I'd recommend Midas ... BUT I am biased Midas Telecom Home
> 
> I have been in the industry 30 years and they are so good as they get
> 
> New MOBILE service launching January 2009 with bill-shredding rates. Watch this space....if Strav let's me add it (!)


You are allowed to post recommendations of companies you have used, but not re companies you are involved with, i.e. they are your business.

Unfortunately though this companies web site seems to be down


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...AND you know I would not compromise you! 

I am now looking to find some web geek to get the site back .....not that I could recommend it under forum rules.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ...AND you know I would not compromise you!
> 
> I am now looking to find some web geek to get the site back .....not that I could recommend it under forum rules.


Xtreme


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...but would that not make him an accessory to the crime? 

At a tangent the company who cannot be named bucked the trend today and EMPLOYED somebody! Yes, I know that you have not seen that word for a long time but it still exists - here is where Stravinsky, Chris, Steve and JoJo put our self-righteous hats on. "Of course, he speaks FLUENT Spanish." In fact without fluent Spanish he would not even have been considered.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> "Of course, he speaks FLUENT Spanish."


¿Que? - No surely not!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Your irony is matched only by my sarcasm!!


----------

